
Pay Casper $25 to take a nap - king_nothing
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/11/casper-dreamery/
======
king_nothing
There’s a subtle, lurking danger in commodification of everyday activities (ie
bike racks replaced with expensive rental bikes), bodily functions (ie
sleeping, toilet) and necessities that were part of the public good (ie water
fountains replaced with bottled water vending machines, places to relax like
parks replaced with mixed-use private patios and spaces that leave nothing for
the public, in-spite of mandatory public spaces). On the current trajectory,
there won’t be much of anywhere or anything left on the planet that doesn’t
require spending money.. will breathing oxygen be monetized and taxed too? And
if you can’t afford your oxygen bill? It sounds extremely ridiculous, but so
would be VOSS water to a villager in the hills with free water, that is until
corporations polluted their sources, public-private partnership works steal
from the people and local sources commodified like in Ireland. Flint, MI; East
Chicago; Durango; Crossett, Ark... thousands of communities can’t drink their
local water because of pollution.

OTOH a social civil war/political upheaval or climate famine could be th straw
that broke nearly pure crony capitalism’s back... unbounded greed and
unchecked self-interest have, throughout history, led to the downfalls of
civilizations.

